# Blade Removal Tool



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Got a new tool for the box that makes getting blades off the deck a breeze. It is the Arnold Blade Removal Tool, and it works with all walk behind and riding mowers. Sure beats the two C-clamps I used the first time I sharpened the blades.

$6.93 at Home Depot.

What won't they think of next?

Daniel


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you share pic.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes a picture would be great. All I ever use is a 2x4 between the blade and deck. Bye


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you.

Just about any blade will fit


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is that the Blade Buster, or a different model? I had one similar but it was made from rod style steel, and slipped alot. It looks like this one is made much better than the one i had..


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

I saw a photo of rod type blade remover on the web, but when I actually did a search for something else, I saw this guy. It was the only one that Dayton stores carried. However, once I found it, I didn't go out to any of the local shops like JD or Gravely which are nearby.

I torqued it down pretty good, so there was no movement. Before I used two large C-Clamps. They didn't move either, but that was sure clunky.

The opening that receives the blade is 4 inches, so it may accommodate blades larger than the one on my LTX 1040. I did not seem a tight fit, so I guess my aftermarket mulcher blades from Home Depot are not that wide. 

I saw some unusual mulcher blades at Lowes that have fingers instead of sails. Has anybody used those? Are they good for leaves or just grass?



Daniel


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Are they called extreme blades? They also make the Gator blades... TSC also carries the ones like in your picture.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, the slot at the store called them Extreme Blades.

The question is, are they any good for something like mulching spring and summer grass or shredding the fall leaves?


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Mostly I've removed the most blades with stumps, rocks and heavy things the kids left out in the yard (you just can't see 'em all".

I put a bit of anti-seize on the hold down bolts when I install my blades and torque to spec. only had a problem with losing a blade one time and with the anti-seize I've never had problems with removing them using hand toools and a gloved hand to hold the blade.


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

That looks like Gator Blades to me.

BTW... What's the need for the tool? Not following the need.

I zip mine off with an air gun, clean the deck and flange, put the new one's on, and tighten with a torque wrench to the necessary spec. I have an old foot long 2 X 4 I use as a wedge to block the blade when tightening.



daniel2229 said:


> I saw a photo of rod type blade remover on the web, but when I actually did a search for something else, I saw this guy. It was the only one that Dayton stores carried. However, once I found it, I didn't go out to any of the local shops like JD or Gravely which are nearby.
> 
> I torqued it down pretty good, so there was no movement. Before I used two large C-Clamps. They didn't move either, but that was sure clunky.
> 
> ...


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

I a compressor but no air gun. I know they are cheap. I guess I need to get one. How do you keep from over-torquing?

Daniel


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

The best I've found for blade retention that is quick and stays in place is a section of 3" PVC pipe inserted through the discharge chute with the blade in the pipe. Works equally well for all 3 blades.


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

daniel2229 said:


> I a compressor but no air gun. I know they are cheap. I guess I need to get one. How do you keep from over-torquing?
> 
> Daniel


I use a Torque Wrench.


----------

